# xbox live not working ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi 

ive tried getting on but it not going to work .

is the network down atm or something ?

thanks.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

no issues here with xbox live been fine all day :thumb:


----------

